# Rt rear doorglass



## Tintmastr (Jul 24, 2021)

Can’t get rt rear motor and regular out with top up any suggestions besides put top down cause it won’t with this motor jottering really bad up or down


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

No the top has to be down


----------

